# Puss Caterpillar



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2007)

It looks cute and fuzzy, but you're not suppose to touch it.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2007)

:lol: That caterpillar looks like it belongs in a video game, maybe Super Mario World or something.


----------

